# Stocking a 40 gallon hex tank



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

I was given a really nice 40 gal. hex set up today...while I'm not a big fan of the hex or column tanks..I wasn't going to turn down a free set up. I'm going to make it a planted tank but I'm not sure what kind of fish to put in it...I don't really want to put anything like tetras,mollies,barbs,guppies etc etc in it. I was thinking maybe a pair of angels and some cory cats? any other ideas? Any other type of cichlid that will do well in a deep tank with a smallish foot print?


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

After getting the dimensions of the tank...it would seem that it is not a 40 gal. tank..it is 60. I've been looking online and I think I may go with a few shell dweller cichlids and a pair of angels.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't do a pair of angels. Unless you end up with a male/female pair (and it's impossible to sex the young ones and even the adults are hard to sex) they will kill each other.
If you can give me the dimensions that'd be great, hex tanks can be hard to deal with and the angels might not work. The shell dwellers are a possibility though.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Don't do a pair of angels. Unless you end up with a male/female pair (and it's impossible to sex the young ones and even the adults are hard to sex) they will kill each other.
> If you can give me the dimensions that'd be great, hex tanks can be hard to deal with and the angels might not work. The shell dwellers are a possibility though.


L,W,H 
27 1/4 x 24 1/8 x 29 1/2

What about some sort of other dwarf cichlid? Maybe angel rams?


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess I'm going to be putting rainbow cichlids in it...a friend of mine gave me some today. They are going to be put in a 10 gal. until the 60 is set up and cycled.


----------

